# National correction officer week



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

It's national correction officer week. Take the time this week to thank the men and women who work the toughest beat in the country and put their lives on the line everyday keeping the murders,rapist, child molesters, drug dealers etc locked up away from the community. We work a thankless job in one of the most dangerous environments. Big shout out to my fellow sisters and brothers in blue! Stay safe !

Correctional Officers Facts
Who Are Correctional Officers?

■ 77.7% male, 22.3% female ■ 69.5% white, 20.8% black, 5.7% Hispanic 
■ 80.5% are between the ages of 30 - 44 
■ 63.9% have some college experience,25% have a college degree, 19% Bachelors, 4.5% Masters, 1.5% Ph.D. 
■ Correctional Officers (CO's) have the second highest mortality rate of any occupation.
■ 33.5% of all assaults in prisons and jails are committed by inmates against staff. 
■ A CO's 58th birthday, on average, is their last. 
■ A CO will be seriously assaulted at least twice in a 20 year career. 
■ On average a CO will live only 18 months after retirement. 
■ CO's have a 39% higher suicide rate than any other occupation, 
■ And have a higher divorce and substance abuse rates then the general population.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

didn't help.

used my first sick day and still took s**t for it 

and it's not C/O week anymore. It's "correctional week" or some BS


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

No offense, but where did the statistic come from putting CO's as the occupation with the second highest mortality rate? You rarely see law enforcement listed in the top 10, but I've never seen CO's listed.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

we drop dead a couple months after retirement


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

I think the average is 7 year's after retirement. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Just off the top of my head commercial fisherman, coal miners, and construction workers all have a higher mortality rate than any public safety occupation.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2013)

CO living 18 months after retirement? Haven't heard of many COs croaking a year and a half into their second full career while collecting their pension after babysitting adults for 20 years.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Want to switch jobs? 

If all you came here to do is talk shit then just go away. Geez. 

I wasn't try to debate the statistics and wether or not you agree with them. 





Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2013)

EABOD


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

GMass said:


> CO living 18 months after retirement? Haven't heard of many COs croaking a year and a half into their second full career while collecting their pension after babysitting adults for 20 years.


Babysitting adults? That's a real classy comment.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks for all you do, it truly is one of the most unappreciated jobs in the criminal justice field...Stay safe!!


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

wwonka said:


> Want to switch jobs?
> 
> If all you came here to do is talk shit then just go away. Geez.
> 
> ...


1st off I respect the shit out of corrections and no I don't want to switch jobs. I think it's great that you guys/girls have a week, CO's are the most under appreciated LEO's.

2nd off who the fuck are you to tell me to go away, I'll post on any damn thread I want.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Irishpride said:


> 1st off I respect the shit out of corrections and no I don't want to switch jobs. I think it's great that you guys/girls have a week, CO's are the most under appreciated LEO's.
> 
> 2nd off who the fuck are you to tell me to go away, I'll post on any damn thread I want.


I'm sorry I Wasn't implying that. 
I apologize if it sounded that way to you.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2013)

uspresident1 said:


> Babysitting adults? That's a real classy comment.


If someone's going to hyper-exaggerate statistics, I'm going to hyper-dumb-down the job.

No credit given for making shit up.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you CO's for all you do!
I got through the second phase of interviews at HCOC before I got the nod for my job. I don't know how you guys can get through the shift with those animals but we'd all be screwed without you!
Now stop driving like assholes.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

GMass said:


> CO living 18 months after retirement? Haven't heard of many COs croaking a year and a half into their second full career while collecting their pension after babysitting adults for 20 years.


The report said that was the average age, do you have other research to disprove thta or is this just your humble opinion?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

PBC FL Cop said:


> The report said that was the average age, do you have other research to disprove thta or is this just your humble opinion?


It's me being a cynical asshole using reasonable inferences. I know numerous retired COs, all several years out of retirement. 
Apparently somewhere they're dropping the second they submit their paperwork to compansate for the MA and RI guys living so much longer after retirement.


----------



## car-ramrod (May 12, 2013)

I have read those statistics and find them very hard to believe. I think some early deaths must be throwing off those numbers.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

At least locally there are sadly way more cops getting killed on the job than C/O's.

Plenty of assaults , but that comes with both jobs.

Don't know what the statistics are after retiring, but guessing substance abuse, suicide, heart disease takes the same toll that it does on us.

Seen guys drop dead at 50 and others live long enough to collect everything they put into retirement and then some.

The trick is to bail at 20 yrs and do something else. Swear they have crunched the numbers and if you hang in for the full 32 yrs the mortality rate soars


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*CO's deserve a MONTH, not a week.*

but only after campus cops get a DAY! I just want a freaking DAY! TOO MUCH TO ASK?


----------

